# Nice misty morning photos



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi!
I´ve have taken a number of misty morning photos.. Great fun!
The mist cancels out the unfinished parts of the layout as well as increases the feeling of depth in the photos.


----------



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

*more misty photos..*


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very different, thanks for posting.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

There is an awful lot of fog in your layout room.
Look like the twilight zone moving in.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> There is an awful lot of fog in your layout room.
> Look like the twilight zone moving in.


Or lots and LOTS of cigars.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice photos. Was the fog photo shopped?


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

martin t, Those are great photo's and how to video. We have have a fogger laying around for Halloween. May give this a try. 
Thanks, Tucgary :appl:


----------



## NinnJinn (Oct 12, 2016)

Awesome pictures! thanks for the how to links.


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

Enjoyed those photos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ho/ttothemoss (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow very Nice!


----------



## pvt64 (Mar 16, 2015)

The humidity must make hell of the electrical systems.


----------



## Bogart74 (Oct 26, 2016)

Awesome idea!


----------

